# [Ot] Addio a Gentoo. Che distro adesso?

## Giepi

Salve a tutti,

ho usato gentoo, sempre a livello di newbie comune per un considerevole numero di anni... Finchè recentemente ho deciso di mollare.

Perché mollare? Non credo vi interessi più di tanto, se volete potrò dilungarmici brevemente.

Cmq sia adesso mi ritrovo senza la distro che mi ha sostenuto per tanti anni (almeno nei miei periodo di uso più intensivo di linux) e mi ritrovo a chiedervi un ultimo favore:

Che Distro consigliereste ad uno che viene da Gentoo?

Non credo sarei a mio agio con qualcosa di Pesante e mastodontico come Ubuntu che per avviarsi richiede più dello snello ed efficiente Windows Xp che ho privato dei servizi inutili più pesanti. Mi serve qualche cosa che abbia una ampia scelta software, compilato e che non sia una balenottera che non sa dimenarsi. Mi piacerebbe che per aggiungere una feature, come ad esempio compiz, non debba stare a leggere tutorial per giorni e Soprattutto una volta configurato, vorrei che gli aggiornamenti siano una cosa che non sia dolorosa come, ahimè, trovo che siano su Gentoo...

Inizialmente avevo pensato Sabayon, poi mi sono orientato per andare a provare una debian, ma sono indeciso. Chiedo numi a chiunque voglia consigliarmi.

Inoltre mi piacerebbe sapere cosa "risparmiare" dalla partizione di root, dato per scontato che /home/ sia su una differente partizione.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

Gentoo richiede conoscenze e un pochino più di tempo rispetto ad altre distro. Però non ha eguali, credo di poterlo dire in modo oggettivo, senza essere troppo di parte. E' una distro abbastanza aggiornata, e stabile. Se la usi correttamente, non crea problemi.

Veniamo alle altre:

*Distro User-Friendly: mmm troppo bloated! lente, troppi wizard che ad un utente esperto fanno perdere tempo. E sono di norma anche poco flessibili (come tutte le distro binarie, bene o male). Ad ogni modo, la user-friendly con prestazioni migliori, è ubuntu. Ma sta diventando sempre più buggata

*Slackware: mancaza gestore dipendenze. Credo sia da masochisti, e fa perdere troppo tempo

*ArchLinux: Instabile. Developer poco seri. In passato mi sono capitati pacchetti corrotti nei repository ufficiali, che non si installavano perchè ovviamente il controllo md5sum falliva. E non parlo di pacchetti minori, ma di xfce4! Diverse le segnalazioni su bugzilla, ed email inviate. Il problema è stato risolto dopo 3 mesi, quando è uscita la nuova versione di xfce, che è andata a sostituire quella corrotta. Bastava ripacchettizzare.

Oppure ISO rilasciate, buggate, che non permettevano al sistema di avviarsi. Praticamente veniva generata in modo errato l'immagine initrd, o qualcosa del genere (e capitava ovviamente a tutti, non solo ad alcuni utenti). Questo fa venire un dubbio: Ma fanno un minimo test, prima di rilasciare l'iso? Da questi episodi, la risposta è chiara!

Poi si vantano perchè inseriscono dei repository Gnome 2.xx dopo sole yy ore dall'annuncio ufficiale! Si, certo, ma poi i risultati si vedono sul sistema! La fase di testing non sanno neanche cosa sia!

Inoltre, avevo un sistema funzionante; all'improvviso, dopo un aggiornamento, cups ha smesso di funzionare. Non sono mai riuscito a sistemarlo.

*Debian: sarò sfigato io, ma ogni volta che la installo per provarla sulla mia macchina di test, nei repository instable manca sempre qualche dipendenza fondamentale per installare kde o qualche altro grande software. Situazioni provvisorie, dovuti a transizioni e passaggi di versione. E' per questo che probabilmente becco sempre i periodi più sfigati. Però, capitano. Quindi se vuoi usare debian, che secondo me è un'ottima distro, ti consiglio caldamente il ramo stable! Che ovviamente è particolarmente vecchio.

*Distro minori, derivate da slack, debian, etc etc.. sono appunto minori! Il supporto è scarso, i pacchetti presenti nei repo ridotti. Le ragioni sono ovvie, però non le fanno un sistema da tutti i giorni.

Alternative? Altre scelte migliori? Se le trovi fammi un fischio  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

conosco un ex-utente (un mio amico) gentoo che e` passato a sabayon.

lui dice di trovarsi molto bene e di aver trovato in sabayon la distro che fa per lui.

da parte mia, ci ho pensato seriamente piu` d'una volta, ma poi mi sono accorto di non riuscire ad avere un sistema linux diverso da gentoo. mi sento a mio agio quando so come funzionano le cose e le faccio andare come le voglio io.

non saprei che dirti.

giusto per dire anche la mia al riguardo, io non sopporto debian e derivate (ubuntu, tipo). trovo davvero complicata la gestione dei pacchetti e dei repository. spesso divento scemo quando dei pacchetti installano dei moduli nel kernel. Talvolta cambio kernel e non vanno piu` un sacco di altre cose.

credo ci sia molto da lavorare, per debian e derivati, su questo aspetto.

Gentoo, beh, lo sanno tutti... per usarla devi sbatterti un po'. siceramente tra tutte quelle provate (ubuntu, kubuntu, debian, red-hat -diventata_poi> fedora, suse -diventata_poi-> opensuse, slack) gentoo e` a mio parere la migliore.

rispetto a quello che ha detto lordalbert, non penso di poter dire molto di più, se non la storia del mio amico.

personalmente non ho mai usato sabayon, ma ne ho sentiti parecchi che si sono trovati bene.

che dire? prova!

dopotutto, se e` gentoo-based, non ti troverai cosi` tanto spiazzato.......   :Wink: 

----------

## Giepi

ho francamente meditato sabayon, forse per noi gentooiani sarebbe l'ideale... il fatto è che trovo limitante che i pacchetti compilati esistono solo ogni volta che esce una nuova versione di sabayon. Nell'intermedio esiste solo il sorgente proveniente da gentoo... Ma infatti una controllata si ci può dare.

Voi salvereste nulla prima di piallare /?

----------

## ago

Mah..che dire...per me gentoo è il top, se vuoi cambiare distro, significa che non sei soddisfatto, o che ti trovi con problemi e rogne

Beh su questo si potrebbe discutere...

Per quanto riguarda il consiglio, se sei alla ricerca di un qualcosa che è già configurato in modo da non farti perdere tempo, io consiglierei buntu 10.04...al massimo compili un kernel ad-hoc e sei apposto

----------

## cloc3

http://www.ulteo.com

----------

## lucapost

@cloc3, ma sei così fiducioso nel cloud computing?

----------

## lordalbert

io si, sono decisamente favorevole al cloud computing! Con il server a casa mia però  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> @cloc3, ma sei così fiducioso nel cloud computing?

 

in verità, ho espresso una speranza, perché non ho ancora trovato il tempo di provare ulteo.

ma se gira su konqueror, è il mio OS.

 :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Il cloud computing mi puzza troppo di grande fratello (o meglio di st...ta da marketing per idioti acquirenti compulsivi).

Non posso dare un gran consiglio perché io sono in procinto di abbandonare, vero ma... perché mi viene imposto il sistema operativo dal governo imbecille e ladro.

In ogni caso Sabayon o Slackware o se puoi usare la stabile Debian. Di centos ne dicono un gran bene ma non la ho mai provata.

----------

## lordalbert

ma a sabayon compilano ancora i pacchetti con tutte le use flag settate? In modo da ritrovarti con sia kde che gnome, anche se ne vuoi solo uno (o nesusno dei due)?  E tutti gli altri problemi che presenta avere tutte le flag settate?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> (o meglio di st...ta da marketing per idioti acquirenti compulsivi).
> 
> 

 

sempre elegante, per non essere confuso.

lordalbert invece è perspicace.

con il server a casa propria, ovviamente.

andare a casa di un amico finestrone e insegnarli a fare cose intelligenti dentro ad Explorer.

il mercato si sta spostando sempre di più verso i servizi.

la gente abbandona gentoo e ci chiede quale telefonino comprare.

per continuare a scegliere il nostro software, dovremo imparare a fornire agli altri e a noi stessi i servizi che desideriamo.

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   (o meglio di st...ta da marketing per idioti acquirenti compulsivi).
> 
>  
> 
> sempre elegante, per non essere confuso.
> ...

 

secondo me, dobbiamo iniziare a fornire a noi stessi dei programmi che siano stabili, performanti (lasciando perdere mono, java, o chi per loro), e ricchi di features. La mia è una critica al mondo opensource in generale. Linux va bene per i server e per i desktop solo per chi non ha esigenze particolari. 

Anche io in quest'ultimo periodo sto valutando di lasciare gentoo. Ma non per andare verso altre distro, ma per cambiare completamente sistema operativo. Lo so che può sembrare un'eresia, ma a livello desktop, linux è indietro. Anche solo nella suite office.

----------

## xdarma

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Che Distro consigliereste ad uno che viene da Gentoo?

 

Slackware se hai ancora voglia di metterti alla prova. O tenerti in allenamento per quando torni  ;-)

OpenSuSE/Mandriva se c'hai un quadcore e sangue freddo  :-)

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> *Slackware: mancaza gestore dipendenze. Credo sia da masochisti, e fa perdere troppo tempo

 

Ti poteri anche rispondere che se usi Slackware non hai realmente bisogno di risolvere le dipendenze...

Comunque esiste un port di apt-get che si chiama slapt-get. Esiste anche un port di portage: emerde.

Ma sembra sia ancora acerbo.

Sul "masochismo" non raccolgo la provocazione.

Il "fa perdere troppo tempo" mi sembra troppo vago per essere degno di una risposta.

Comunque su www.slacky.eu c'è anche una guida in pdf a installazione, aggiornamento, configurazione ecc. che potrebbe chiarire le idee.

----------

## Giepi

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esiste anche un port di portage: emerde.
> 
> 

 

Lo hanno chiamato COME?   :Shocked: 

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il mercato si sta spostando sempre di più verso i servizi.
> 
> 

 

ma...su questo avrei da ridire un pò!

Da una parte c'è google et simila che hanno intenzione di allegerirti il peso di amministrazione del tuo sistema lasciandoti giocare solamente con tutto ciò che non riguarda gli applicativi. Tra le poche cose che ti permetterà di amministrare ci sono l'aggiornamento del browser (almeno per ora!) e dei driver delle periferiche che tieni nel cassetto.

Dall'altra escono dispositivi come l'ipad che ti permettono di portare ovunque tutte le applicazioni che desideri, il fine di questi non penso sarà far girare solo un browser e le sue interfaccie web2.0, almeno non nel breve periodo.

I servizi che cresceranno sono quelli legati allo storage remoto, IMHO.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dall'altra escono dispositivi come l'ipad che ti permettono di portare ovunque tutte le applicazioni che desideri, il fine di questi non penso sarà far girare solo un browser e le sue interfaccie web2.0, almeno non nel breve periodo.
> 
> 

 

non capisco.

proprio l'ipad è uno strumento privo di multitasking.

per far durare 10 ore la batteria e risparmiare sul prezzo e sul peso è necessariamente limitato nella potenza. si tratta proprio di un oggetto nato per far girare il browser o poco altro.

sono proprio gli applicativi a spostarsi in remoto, lo storage è un corollario di seconda importanza.

----------

## CarloJekko

non installare ubuntu 9.10, fa letteralmente schifo. Meglio kubuntu

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   (o meglio di st...ta da marketing per idioti acquirenti compulsivi). sempre elegante, per non essere confuso.

 resti sempre un esponente dell'odiosa schiatta dei prof, incapace ad accettare una critica alle tue idee posta in termini che non siano stucchevoli e seriosi... ma Mariastella provvederà... ancora per poco dovremo sopportare istituzioni inutili come la squola  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Facezie a parte: Desktop remoto, accesso via web, non sono queste grandi innovazioni. Normale evoluzione di qualcosa che è partito non oggi ma trent'anni fa. Che viene ripresentato in una forma utile a convincere il decerebrato medio, che non prende qualcosa per riflessione ma solo perché gli sembra bella.

Il problema è che vengono presentate come miracolosa novità per spingere su una sola involuzione, tutto su remoto, tutto a nolo, tutto nelle mani dei grandi operatori. fessbucc docet

E felici e contenti ci avviamo verso un futuro in cui l'unico modello a conti fatti è quello mainframe in affitto, un bel balzo indietro di cinquant'anni.

Per me è uno scenario da incubo.

----------

## xdarma

 *Giepi wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   
> 
> Esiste anche un port di portage: emerde.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ho il vago sentore che non funzioni a dovere  :-D

Il sito è http://emerde.freaknet.org/

----------

## cloc3

eleganze   :Rolling Eyes:  .

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Desktop remoto, accesso via web, non sono queste grandi innovazioni. Normale evoluzione di qualcosa che è partito non oggi ma trent'anni fa.

 

oramai quaranta. suonati: unix è del '69.

è proprio questo il punto.

perché lasciare il desktop remoto nelle mani di google e compagnia?

di qui le mie speranze nelle fortune di ulteo.

----------

## dynamite

Attualmente uso sia slackware che gentoo, e francamente non mi sembra di perdere molto tempo rispetto a quello di compilazione su gentoo. Secondo me il grande problema è che se utilizzi gnome devi provvedere ad installarlo successivamente (dropline, gsb, gslacky), altrimenti esistono vari repo di pacchetti (slacky, alienbob...) e slackbuilds.org mette a disposizione un buon numero di slackbuild e un programma fatto per gestirli sbopkg, quindi secondo me il problema non si pone.

Attento però che slackware non usa PAM, se ne hai bisogno allora il lavoro di ricompilazione diventa terribilmente lungo...

----------

## bandreabis

Io se dovessi abbandonare gentoo sarebbe solo per Windows, ono troppo assuefatto a Gentoo per passare ad altra distro - lo so che è un ragionamento assurdo per uno che ha abbandonato, nel suo piccolo, Windows per Linux.

Ma è anche vero che non ho bisogno di programmi esotici.

Non uso nemmeno MS Office, Openoffice mi va più che bene. 

@cloc3: al lavoro hanno scoperto solo ora il Desktop remoto (per usare Office2007 ed un nuovo gestionale).

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> oramai quaranta. suonati: unix è del '69.

 mi riferivo ad X che è degli anni '80.

Il cloud computing non è altro che il solito slogan atto a motivare i fessi ad accettare il nuovo passo indietro, le risorse remote sono tutt'altro.

Offrire un linux desktop via web non fa altro che rafforzare l'idiozia di migrare tutti verso goole, fessbucc e compagnia cantando.

E non si parla solo di grande fratello, si parla di alterare l'economia e di immobilizzare l'open source senza essere coinvolti nella responsabilità di averlo attaccato.

Con la diffusione del cloud computing addio necessità di avere software sul proprio pc e seguirà un incremento dei costi (o disponibilità bassissima) per i dispositivi in grado di essere utilizzati come piattaforme per lo sviluppo a favore di dispositivi strutturati come gli attuali cellulari.

Vedi quello che è accaduto con mysql.

----------

## lordalbert

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Giepi wrote:*    *xdarma wrote:*   
> 
> Esiste anche un port di portage: emerde.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Esiste da anni. E non ha mai funzionato correttamente! 

Riguardo a slapt-get... un paio di anni fa era tutto tranne serio ed affidabile.

E poi, se uno vuole usare emerde, a questo punto che differenze hai con gentoo? poche...

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con la diffusione del cloud computing addio necessità di avere software sul proprio pc e seguirà un incremento dei costi (o disponibilità bassissima) per i dispositivi in grado di essere utilizzati come piattaforme per lo sviluppo a favore di dispositivi strutturati come gli attuali cellulari.
> 
> 

 

tu dici?

secondo me, la disponibilità di macchine aperte non verrà meno fino a quando vi sarà qualcuno che le vuole acquistare. il mercato non abbandona i propri clienti, neppure se rappresentano nicchie circoscritte e parsimoniose.

attualmente, il costo delle macchine aperte è sovrastimato, perché corrisponde alla disponibilità di spesa dei clienti facoltosi a cui sono rivendute, con caratteristche di prestazioni eccessive rispetto alle reali necessità e con spreco inenarrabile di gigaHertz e teraByte.

dirottare certi clienti all'uso di googledoc sull'ipad  piuttosto che di Word sul quadCore biprocessore  significa ad un tempo abbassare i prezzi di mercato ed erodere una licenza a mamma Finestrona.

inoltre, se il mercato si muove in una certa direzione, non basta colorire le proprie espressioni con terminologie anticonformiste. è meglio invece riflettere un momento prima di stipulare contratti di connessione con limiti d'uso vessatori o acquistare dispositivi strutturati che inducono dipendenza passiva a favore del rivenditore. io, per il momento, riesco ancora ad astenermi dal cedere a tali offerte.

non condivido infine i tuoi argomenti contro i servizi web, di cui il desktop linux è solo un esempio qualunque. se non esistesse questo forum, non potremmo neppure parlarci. internet è distribuzione delocalizzata di servizi. spostare la concorrenza sullo sviluppo di prodotti liberi per il web significa soltanto seguirne l'evoluzione naturale verso la quale il software libero stesso ci ha guidato fino ad oggi.

----------

## lucapost

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il cloud computing non è altro che il solito slogan atto a motivare i fessi ad accettare il nuovo passo indietro, le risorse remote sono tutt'altro.
> 
> Offrire un linux desktop via web non fa altro che rafforzare l'idiozia di migrare tutti verso goole, fessbucc e compagnia cantando.
> 
> E non si parla solo di grande fratello, si parla di alterare l'economia e di immobilizzare l'open source senza essere coinvolti nella responsabilità di averlo attaccato.

 

ho ancora difficoltà ad ammetterlo, ma questa volta mi trovo pienamente in linea con djinnz.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> internet è distribuzione delocalizzata di servizi.

 

non sono assolutamente d'accordo, per quel che mi riguarda soprattutto di contenuti, ed esigo aver la possibilità di scelta sullo strumento da utilizzare per accedere a tali contenuti.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io, per il momento, riesco ancora ad astenermi dal cedere a tali offerte

 Appunto, tu. Ma se la massa si precipita su soluzioni balorde alla fine non avrai che esclusivamente quelle. E purtroppo è la strada che si sta tracciando.

Sono pessimista sul futuro.

Quello che sottolineo è proprio la distinzione tra i servizi web in genere e quella visione riduttiva in cui fessbucc e compagni vorrebbero imprigionarci.

[self-moderation]forse è il caso di chiedere uno split?![/self-moderation]

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che sottolineo è proprio la distinzione tra i servizi web in genere e quella visione riduttiva in cui fessbucc e compagni vorrebbero imprigionarci.
> 
> 

 

a questo punto cominciamo a rientrare in sintonia. solo che io penso che possa esistere una strada attiva per uscire dallo scacco.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   internet è distribuzione delocalizzata di servizi. 
> 
> non sono assolutamente d'accordo, per quel che mi riguarda soprattutto di contenuti, ed esigo aver la possibilità di scelta sullo strumento da utilizzare per accedere a tali contenuti.

 

i contenuti sono incorporati nei pacchetti che viaggiano attraverso le porte logiche. cioè i servizi.

non esiste una differenza di fondo tra i due concetti.

se usi gmail e ti serve recuperare informazioni dall'header della tua corrispondenza, sei costretto ad abbandonare la visualizazione standard a favore di quella cosidetta "HTML di base".

obiettivamente, quel servizio ostacola l'utente nell'utilizzo pieno e consapevole dei contenuti che gli appartengono.

secondo me, la tua libertà di scegliere lo strumento di lettura della posta sarebbe più ampia se esistesse un servizio web libero, concorrenziale con gmail, con caratteristiche di trasparenza più corrette.

quando la facciamo quella cosa del server web, che ci mettiamo ulteo per provare?

 :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Salve a tutti,

Porto la mia esperienza nel caso possa essere utile. Io uso Gentoo dal 2005 ( forse alcuni utenti del forum mi ricordano  :Very Happy: , e da un po che non scrivo!), l'anno scorso mi ero un po' stancato, avevo il sistema pieno di pacchetti incompatibili (x86 e ~x86 mischiati in malo modo) ed ero stanco di compilare. Così avevo lasciato perdere e messo Ubuntu. Diciamo che è veloce da installare e configurare, però è troppo lenta se non hai un computer nuovo perché hanno messo un mare di servizi che solo computer potenti possono reggere: Tracker, Compiz, network-manager, pulseaudio, notifiche evolution e via discorrendo. Ed è meglio non provarci nemmeno a togliere questi servizi perché rischi di trovarti un sistema che al prossimo aggiornamento di distribuzione avrà problemi.

Sono così ritornato a Gentoo, in realtà uso Funtoo però siamo lì, e mi sono "ritrovato" benissimo, openrc fa il boot in meno di 20 secondi su un pc del 2002! Utilizzando solo pacchetti stabili, dopo la configurazione iniziale, non è così difficile da mantenere.

Il mio consiglio quindi è: se sei stanco di perdere tempo a configurare metti Ubuntu e non toccare troppo "sotto il cofano", così avrai un sistema sempre aggiornato con le ultime novità e veloce da gestire. Se vuoi un sistema in cui vuoi modificare varie parti, conviene partire da Gentoo e fare tutto da zero senza tool automatici.

----------

## ago

quoto pienamente luca89!! 

( magari su funtoo si potrebbe discutere  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ( magari su funtoo si potrebbe discutere  )

 

Ne discutiamo?  :Smile:  Son curioso di sapere le motivazioni...

----------

## ago

non ho da discutere su funtoo, volevo conoscere solo i motivi per cui hanno spinto luca89 ad usare funtoo anzicché gentoo

----------

## Luca89

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> non ho da discutere su funtoo, volevo conoscere solo i motivi per cui hanno spinto luca89 ad usare funtoo anzicché gentoo

 

Ho scelto Funtoo per questi motivi:

Daniel Robbins ha fatto diverse interessanti modifiche al "core" del sistema (portage-2.2, udev, grub, openrc, e altri). In particolare ha un sistema di avvio un po' di verso e molto più veloce nella mia macchina.

Ci sono stage3 nuovi quasi ogni giorno, quindi sono partito da un'installazione con pacchetti già aggiornati

L'unico svantaggio al momento è che usa git anzichè rsync per l'albero del portage, questo implica uno spazio occupato da /usr/portage molto più elevato, io l'ho compresso con squashfs ed occupa 468 Mib.   :Shocked: 

Per il resto è una Gentoo a tutti gli effetti, quindi non cambia molto!

----------

## ago

imho..le modifiche che trovi su funtoo le puoi fare tranquillamente su gentoo. Per quanto riguarda gli stages aggiornati non lo vedo un buon motivo

1) perchè anche gentoo rilascia spesso gli stages aggiornati

2) perchè anche se non fossero aggiornati non è un qualcosa che pesa perchè ricompilo sempre dopo aver scaricato lo stage

----------

## ciro64

Io sto usando sia Gentoo (con il minimo possibile di pack '~') e Funtoo (però qui ~amd64; non è come usare ~amd64 con gentoo. finora mi funzioina tutto senza problemi e con sempre le "mitiche" superiori performances ottenibili grazie alle ottimizzazioni  :Smile: ).

Gioielli inestimabili  :Smile: 

Però... nesuno che vuole provare.. anzi i miei amici mi danno dello "stalker" perchè pubblicizzo a parer loro troppo questi OS  :Laughing: 

Ciao.  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Funtoo (però qui ~amd64; non è come usare ~amd64 con gentoo.

 

son curioso. in che senso non e` come usare la stessa flag su gentoo?

Cioè, sinceramente non mi è molto chiara la differenza tra gentoo e funtoo. 

Gentoo è più conservativa? (nel senso che un pacchetto diventa stabile con maggiore difficoltà)

boh, perchè, secondo me è inutile fare un fork di una distribuzione se non ci sono sostanziali cambiamenti.

Ad esempio, tra Ubuntu e Debian ci sono sostanziali differenze, secondo me. E' un fork che ha ed ha avuto senso.

ma tra gentoo e funtoo?

lo so che la domanda potrebbe generare un flame assurdo ma, in soldoni, che cambia?

Se è solo quello che dice Luca89, non comprendo le ragioni pratiche del fork. Se poi le ragioni sono "politiche", beh, allora posso capire (ho già presente la storia su Daniel Robbins   :Rolling Eyes: , inutile ripeterla)

---------------------------

In generale (qui non mi riferisco solo a funtoo o altre distro minori) non capisco che senso abbia avere 10k distribuzioni diverse. non avrebbe senso concentrare gli sforzi su una decina (max) di distribuzioni? Lo so, qui vado decisamente off-topic, pero` credo che la comunità linux dovrebbe ben interrogarsi su questo! (sicuramente si sarà già discusso di questo da qualche altra parte)

Distribuzioni come (cito da distrowatch.org) pardus, artistX, vortexbox, mopslinux, skolelinux, pc/os, etc.... che senso hanno di esistere quando si e no ci saranno 100 persone nel mondo che le usano?

anche perchè, notare bene, derivano tutte da distribuzioni più "famose" come ubuntu, debian, fedora, slackware, suse, etc... non conveniva dare una mano alle comunità madri?

mah, non lo capirò mai

----------

## ciro64

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *ciro64 wrote:*   Funtoo (però qui ~amd64; non è come usare ~amd64 con gentoo. 
> 
> son curioso. in che senso non e` come usare la stessa flag su gentoo?
> 
> Cioè, sinceramente non mi è molto chiara la differenza tra gentoo e funtoo. 
> ...

 

Al contrario: funtoo ~amd64 propone ebuilds più "vecchi" rispetto a Gentoo ~amd64.

Forse, per questo motivo, riesco a tenerla funzionale  :Smile: 

Comunque per me il sistema principale sul mio pc ormai è Gentoo. (lascio ancora qualche partizione per fare un po' di prove... immagino come molti altri fanno quando iniziano ad entrare in questo "mondo favoloso"  :Smile: )

Anche se... ormai distrowatch non lo guardo quasi più  :Laughing: 

Un Saluto.

----------

## Giepi

Se dassi una provatina ad openSuse prima di provare Debian? Come vi sembra? vale la pena di provarla?  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Se dassi una provatina ad openSuse prima di provare Debian? Come vi sembra? vale la pena di provarla? 

 opensuse è isi. ha un pannello di controllo fantastico ma i guai iniziano subito appena esci dal seminato. non è adatta se vuoi un controllo alla gentoo-way

----------

## lordalbert

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Giepi wrote:*   Se dassi una provatina ad openSuse prima di provare Debian? Come vi sembra? vale la pena di provarla?  opensuse è isi. ha un pannello di controllo fantastico ma i guai iniziano subito appena esci dal seminato. non è adatta se vuoi un controllo alla gentoo-way

 

si, ma quello è il minimo  :Smile: 

Poco tempo fa, per rientrare nel "rilascio ogni 6 mesi", hanno rilasciato una versione altamente buggata! A causa di un bug, in certe condizioni, cancellava la tabella di partizionamento del disco.

Insomma, al di la della filosofia "easy vs gentoo-way", una caratteristica primaria, secondo me, è la stabilità! Preferisco una ipotetica opensuse stabile, ad una ipotetica gentoo unstable!

----------

## Kernel78

ragazzi ...

già la discussione è OT

se poi andiamo OT nell'OT rischiamo di intraprendere la via della ricorsività  :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte, basta parlare di cloud computing qui dentro, apritevi un'altra discussione OT.

Grazie.

----------

## Giepi

uhm ed uhm... No, non va bene una cosa del genere visto che ho troppa roba sull'hd da backuppare e non posso rischiare un formattone -_- A questo punto spero che Debian sia abbastanza snella e mi accingerò a provarla! Ubuntu va solo bene per chi è stanco di vista. L'altro giorno ho installato l'ultima ubuntu sul portatile di un mio collega che era altamente niubbo perfino nell'uso di vista e quindi si ritrovava (senza installare giochi e praticamente nessuna porcata tanto per il gusto di provare) con un sistema che ad aprire un mp3 perdeva dieci minuti di orologio!

Per uno che viene da questo mondo, Ubuntu è una specie di scheggia istantanea (ed è pure soddisfatto mentalmente dal fatto che usa Open Source) anche se ogni tanto spuntano i bug a cui non so come rispondere, anche perchè non voglio fargli passare il concetto che per non fare niente di particolare oltre navigare, ascoltare musica, scaricare e masterizzare su linux devi sempre googlare per giorni, chiedere consigli, impastare le mani dove non vorresti. Spero che le prossime versioni loro siano meno buggate. Per un newbye l'aggiornatezza del software è relativa, perché non sa neanche che c'è compiz o quell'altro software strafigo. Per un newbye l'importante è che se installa correttamente e dopo iberna, il pc non si deve freezare, altrimenti dirà "Linux sarà gratuito e tutto, ma non è come windows".

Ma non voglio annoiarvi nel mio rantolo  :Smile: 

Tornando a me, avrei pure pensato di provare una delle distro che Stallman consigliava a Roma qualche mese fa, quelle totalmente Free Software e non  open source, ma se è una distribuzione piccola, ho paura di infilarmi nelle rogne che il poco "manpower" comporterebbe, come pochi pacchetti, poco aggiornamento, poche configurazioni facilitate (no, non voglio la pappa pronta, ma non tutti sono felici che per una cosa basilare come il bluetooth debbano seguirsi tutorial e guide, ammettiamolo)... Ed inoltre io ho una schifosissima ATI mobility... il che vuole dire che già su gentoo piango ogni volta per colpa degli atidrivers perchè non tutti mi vanno, figurati se usiamo solo tool liberi...

So much choice, so much freedom, so much pain.

----------

## ciro64

Uhm... Fedora? che ne pensi?

Leggevo che con i mesa-dri-drivers-expreimental (per videocards ATI), alcuni utenti si trovano bene.

(personalmente non so... non ho ati).

Ciao.

----------

## Giepi

il problema è che No Accelerazione 3d... No Games... "Perché tu col pc giochi?" "francamente sì .-P"

----------

## ciro64

Probabilmente non con le stesse performances dei drivers proprietari; però questi che ho menzionato permettono anche accelerazione 3d; un mio amico con Fedora e ati mi dice che gioca bene a urbanterror   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

@kernel78 mi sa che sarebbe meglio splittare la discussione per i post che riguardano "altri distro post-gentoo".

Io risponderò ad entrambi gli argomenti per fare andare via matto kernel78.

Per quanto riguarda il cloud computing, non posso che essere d'accordo con djinnZ e cloc3. Mi trovo nella situazione in cui, lavorando in una azienda internazionale certe scelte tecniche vengono prese ad occhi chiusi. Fin'ora ci siamo trovati a migrare da un servizio all'altro perché i capi volevano che si usasse "cloud" e ovviamente nessuno sa dire il perché. figuriamoci poi il lato tecnico. Già mi fa sclerare abbastanza dover lavorare su sun os, figuriamoci fare il deploy su n nodi.

Per quanto riguarda il post gentoo, aihme non ci sarà. Sinceramente, nessuna distribuzione precompilata sarà MAI sufficientemente flessibile (considerando che cmq lavoro come sviluppatore). Il mio problema al massimo sarebbe se provare qualcosa che non sia linux (sia chiaro: windows non è una scelta), tipo freebsd o boh... come dicevo poco sopra, sono piuttosto incartato quando mi devo trovare a lavorare su un sistema unix (leggi sun os) senza utility gnu. Mi sembra un anacronismo... sono scemo io?

PS: ciriciao a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

@thePeach

sono perfettamente d'accordo..nulla può sostituire gentoo e poi volevo specificare che se a Giepi non va piu bene gentoo, significa automaticamente

1)Che gentoo non offre quello che si vuole

2)Che altre distro offrono di più rispetto a quello che cerchi

In qualsiasi caso una volta configurato gentoo e se ti fai qualche aggiornamento una volta a settimana sei abbondandemente ok..

Se poi cerchi qualcosa di diverso da linux, come ha già detto Peach buttati su *BSD o solaris o altro   :Wink: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Io ho fatto il percorso opposto: sono partito da Debian, passato a Gentoo appena preso l'Athlon64 (all'epoca il supporto debian su amd64 era penoso), passato a Ubuntu (dopo anni di Gentoo) per avere pochi sbattimenti e un sistema usabile su amd64, pentito e ritornato su Gentoo da pochi giorni.

Ubuntu è una buona distro, se non sai usare Linux.

Io mi sento di consigliarti Debian, ma ti appoggiarti sui repository testing.

----------

